# Why would you go to a makeup store and expect to see...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 24, 2008)

People wearing minimal makeup? lol  I'll never understand this.

So for those who don't know, I work for Sephora.  We're not as artistry based as a company as others, for example MAC.  We're more education and client service based, so we're not required to wear heavy makeup, but we all love our jobs and we're passionate about makeup so duh, we wear it.

We recently launched an online client survey where we get feedback about what things clients like about our store and what things they would like to see changed, and one of the responses we recently got just about knocked me on my ass in laughter.  I don't recall it verbatim but it went something like this.

_I usually shop online, and after coming to your store, now I know why.  I walked into your store and was greeted by a woman who looked like someone punched her in the eyes, but I realized it was her poorly applied makeup.  I wish your makeup artists would look a little more refined and wear minimal, natural makeup so that they don't look so jarring to customers coming in.  This is the main reason i've never let a makeup artist in your store help me, if they put too much makeup on their own faces, how can I trust them with mine?  You ladies give great service and I love your products, but tone down your makeup just a little bit.  If I wanted to look like a ponchy hooker, I'd go to a MAC counter_

WTF does ponchy mean anyway?  I distinctly remember reading that word, and I heard it once in The Devil Wears Prada (which is probably where she got it from) but I don't think it's real lol.  And for the record, none of my colleagues nor I wear poorly applied makeup.  Do we wear bolder looks to work?  Of course! We SELL makeup.  We apply makeup on our clients.  We're basically advertising for ourselves.  None of my girls look like hookers.  In fact, my manager used to work for MAC and she thinks we don't wear ENOUGH makeup lol.  Why would I buy neon green eyeshadow and purple liner if I didn't intend to wear it?  And whose to say I'd grab a client and make her look just like me if she didn't ask for it?  I'm artistic, I'm not stupid.

LOL It just made me laugh; why would you go into a makeup store and expect to see bare faced make up artists?  It's boring!  And we're in our 20s, so we need to wear the bold looks while we can still pull them off! LOL

BTW, we also get demographic information from our surveys, and this woman was between 55-60, so I definitely saw it coming, but it's still hilarious.  I'm gonna go to the Body Shop and complain that the employees smell too clean.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

I think because the average makeup user doesn't want to look like she's wearing a lot of makeup, but wants to wear 'nice' makeup.  I'm one of those 'not wearing crazy makeup' people, but that's because it doesn't look good on me.
Lots of customers don't identify with the heavy makeup/liner/foundation look at all, unfortunately.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 24, 2008)

I think that makeup is an individual expression
and its up to you as a client to find a makeup artist that you identify with, if you so choose too.
but just as the client has their own style, so does the artist / employee.

Its important for people to be able to realize that just because a MA does their makeup one way, doesnt mean they aren't equally as talented doing a different type of makeup on a client.

MA's are diverse, thats what helps them do their job right.

My personal style is extreme, loud makeup. but its not cakey, or fake, or any of that. Its artistic expression that is done with skilled application. I choose to wear a lot of makeup in order to express my style. I appreciate MA's who push boundaries and wear bright and artistic makeup, they are the MA's that I flock too.

It just reminds us that once again, everyone has their opinions as well as style.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

It is important to realize that, but if the customer doesn't identify with the artist, for whatever reason, it hurts both the artist (in sales and clientele) and the customer (in product knowledge and satisfaction). 
Not every customer (in fact, depending on the region of the country, the majority aren't) into theatrical makeup looks. They appreciate it...from the audience...but don't feel like it's their niche.  It's intimidating to them, and more often than not, there's a very real (and quite possibly very substantiated) fear that the MUA isn't going to be able to meet the customer's needs.
Fantastic, heavy makeup like we have here on Specktra, it's amazing, it's gorgeous, etc., but for your average cosmetics customer, it's not the avenue they want to explore.


----------



## Korms (Nov 24, 2008)

I kind of agree but don't agree with the points the lady was making.  

I _do_ like to see MA's at counters wearing make-up, it inspires me and obviously is a useful selling tool for them but, like the lady said, no one wants to see an MA with poorly applied make-up and unfortunately I see it more often than not at counters in the shopping centre where I live.  As a result I've never asked those particular MA's for advice when making purchases.

So yeah, I'm not put off by MA's who wear bright neon, _well applied _make-up but if they've got foundation on that's 5 shades too dark for their skin (I see this _a lot _at counters) and look like they've drawn their eyebrows on with a marker pen then I stay well clear.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with what everyone has said, but also, minimal makeup is another style and it's ok to like that too. And I've heard of ponchy referring to someone of a larger size especially someone with a bigger stomach, although I don't know why that would be mentioned.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_It is important to realize that, but if the customer doesn't identify with the artist, for whatever reason, it hurts both the artist (in sales and clientele) and the customer (in product knowledge and satisfaction). 
Not every customer (in fact, depending on the region of the country, the majority aren't) into theatrical makeup looks. They appreciate it...from the audience...but don't feel like it's their niche. It's intimidating to them, and more often than not, there's a very real (and quite possibly very substantiated) fear that the MUA isn't going to be able to meet the customer's needs.
Fantastic, heavy makeup like we have here on Specktra, it's amazing, it's gorgeous, etc., but for your average cosmetics customer, it's not the avenue they want to explore._

 
Agreed completely. Like I said, its just one more example that everyone has an opinion and style and they should all be embraced.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 24, 2008)

Lol!  I can understand what that woman is saying, but I'm gathering that she's one of those extremely difficult and close-minded customers.  If she were at all open-minded, then she would realize that the MAs in Sephora work there because they like makeup and, duh...they're gonna use the products they're selling, be it neon green eyeshadow or brown lipstick.

Plus, I doubt she's wandered anywhere near a MAC counter, because if she had, she'd fallen over dead after seeing the oodles of neutrals MAC offers.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_BTW, we also get demographic information from our surveys, and this woman was between 55-60, so I definitely saw it coming, but it's still hilarious. I'm gonna go to the Body Shop and complain that the employees smell too clean.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I'm 57 and personally I like to see the makeup girls with makeup on. I enjoy wearing lots of makeup. Unfortunately, my eyes aren't looking as good as they used to when I was younger (kind of wrinkled now), but I do buy MAC makeup and makeup from Sephora. I love looking at the FOTD posts and the tutorials on Youtube and trying some of them out.

Sandy


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 24, 2008)

Guys I wear blue and green eyeshadow and that means I'm gonna put blue and green eyeshadow on you when you asked for a plummy lipstick


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 24, 2008)

I think Shimmer is on to it. There's a reason why Bobbie Brown and Clinique counter makeup artists look the way that they do, and MAC artists go their route. I think for many women, their goals are to look natural and a bit better.

I think the woman could've said something nicer than "hooker." I also think she should know that not every makeup artist applies makeup to people like they do to themselves.


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with the lady in one point, in that if you don't like a certain MAs makeup, you might not want them touching you, because you'll end up looking like them. That is valid advice, because although MOST artists realize that glitter/black eyes, etc, might not look so hot on an older woman, you never know- there are some horrible MAs in this world. Now, I hardly ever see anyone's makeup that I utterly detest, but at her age, she undoubtedly has a more discerning taste and isn't into the fun drastic looks like me. It's funny though, because even if she dislikes the looks, she should realize that Sephora's main image is youthful and bright- all of their ads (like the Holiday ones up now) are totally bright and crazy colors!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I agree with what everyone has said, but also, minimal makeup is another style and it's ok to like that too. And I've heard of ponchy referring to someone of a larger size especially someone with a bigger stomach, although I don't know why that would be mentioned._

 
I'm hoping she used the word incorrectly, because it would be just plain rude to use it if she really knew what it meant.  Thanks for that clarification; I thought she made it up.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I think that makeup is an individual expression
and its up to you as a client to find a makeup artist that you identify with, if you so choose too.
but just as the client has their own style, so does the artist / employee.

Its important for people to be able to realize that just because a MA does their makeup one way, doesnt mean they aren't equally as talented doing a different type of makeup on a client.

MA's are diverse, thats what helps them do their job right.

My personal style is extreme, loud makeup. but its not cakey, or fake, or any of that. Its artistic expression that is done with skilled application. I choose to wear a lot of makeup in order to express my style. I appreciate MA's who push boundaries and wear bright and artistic makeup, they are the MA's that I flock too.

It just reminds us that once again, everyone has their opinions as well as style. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's exactly how I feel about it.  I personally don't think we wear a lot of heavy makeup; there've been warnings to girls coming to work without having enough on.  Our minimum requirement is one product on each area of the face, so the least you could get away with is some sort of complexion product, mascara and/or liner, and a light lip gloss.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Lol!  I can understand what that woman is saying, but I'm gathering that she's one of those extremely difficult and close-minded customers.  If she were at all open-minded, then she would realize that the MAs in Sephora work there because they like makeup and, duh...they're gonna use the products they're selling, be it neon green eyeshadow or brown lipstick.

Plus, I doubt she's wandered anywhere near a MAC counter, because if she had, she'd fallen over dead after seeing the oodles of neutrals MAC offers._

 
I just think it's unfair to assume that because we wear our makeup a certain way and you wear yours a certain way that we'll try to "convert" you.  There's no way in hell I would take a client who never wore makeup a day in her life and put something really heavy on her because I know 100% she's not going to like it because she'll be uncomfortable.  I get what the woman was trying to say but her comments were semi-insulting.  It's a good thing she didn't go to MAC that day, they were having an event and there was glitter and neon lipstick all over that joint!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 

 
_Well, I'm 57 and personally I like to see the makeup girls with makeup on. I enjoy wearing lots of makeup. Unfortunately, my eyes aren't looking as good as they used to when I was younger (kind of wrinkled now), but I do buy MAC makeup and makeup from Sephora. I love looking at the FOTD posts and the tutorials on Youtube and trying some of them out.

Sandy_

 
Which is a fantastic perspective to have; you're obviously very comfortable and familiar with what flatters you (I wish a lot of my clients were more like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I agree with the lady in one point, in that if you don't like a certain MAs makeup, you might not want them touching you, because you'll end up looking like them. That is valid advice, because although MOST artists realize that glitter/black eyes, etc, might not look so hot on an older woman, you never know- there are some horrible MAs in this world. Now, I hardly ever see anyone's makeup that I utterly detest, but at her age, she undoubtedly has a more discerning taste and isn't into the fun drastic looks like me. It's funny though, because even if she dislikes the looks, she should realize that Sephora's main image is youthful and bright- all of their ads (like the Holiday ones up now) are totally bright and crazy colors!_

 
I guess for me it's like she's judging a book by its cover.  She's negating the fact that we're extremely well-trained on the products that we sell, and would be 150% accomodating to what she was looking for, we don't work on commission so we have no need to push products on her that she won't like.  And she's choosing to use the fact that we are more artistic with our makeup and choose to use more noticeable colors to make it seem like we're sloppy. It degrades the entire store to say that we look like hookers and we apply our makeup poorly, because that's just her opinion and has nothing to do with the quality of our products or our professionalism.

I can see it from her point of view; I just think her comments were huge exaggerations and borderline rude.  I'd never look at her and decide I didn't want to help her because of how she looked, and if she didn't want her makeup done the way mine was done, I would never do it. That would be like me going to another counter and seeing minimal makeup on an MA and saying "What a prude; she can't help me."


----------



## Esme (Nov 24, 2008)

Ponchy means fat, with a fat stomach. I think it is spelled paunchy, having a paunch.


----------



## meanjeanster (Nov 24, 2008)

while I can sorta understand why this complaining rude woman feels the need to complain because she's so closed minded that someone with a bold eye look scares her.  wooo... haha, I think it's ridiculous to imply that because a MA is wearing heavy eyeshadow that they'd try to get you to buy or wear the same.  

I love MAC and Sephora and I've been helped many times at both stores with women wearing heavy eye makeup and glitter and very VERY rarely did they try to push a bold color on me when I made it clear I wanted something more subdued.  

The woman complaining is a nitwit.  Going to  a makeup store implies you're going to encounter women with....GASP....MAKEUP ON!! OMG!  Lol 

Honey, you're not alone here.  I think the woman who complained needs to lighten the eff up!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, that was pretty rude! If i wanted my opinion to be taken seriously i certain would have phrased it in a nicer way!
I suppose i can understand that a woman in her 50's wants to have more of a natural look, i would also think she would be smart enough to know that just because an SA is wearing something bold doesnt mean she's incompetent.
I dont think its right to make it a rule that sa's wear more minimal makeup. I mean, you sell a brand like UD or MUFE, thats their thing! bright and bold! You cant tell an employee to sell it but not wear it! 
If shes so terrified of bold looks head on over to clinique. Stay away from the color! It might bite!


----------



## COBI (Nov 25, 2008)

I know for me, there is a big difference between bold makeup and poorly applied bold makeup.

In honesty, we don't really know which this women was necessarily exposed to as I have seen both at the three Sephoras that I have been to.  And I would be absolutely turned off by poorly applied making trying to be "bold".  Even bold makeup that is well-applied enhances beauty... you are drawn to it even if you wouldn't wear it.  

IMHO, bold colors just for the sake of it (versus being well-thought out and applied) don't do any justice for the MA, the store or the makeup line.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 25, 2008)

Give me a break! It was "jarring" to come into the store and see someone with makeup on? This lady could have worded her whole letter a lot better. And it is very ignorant to assume that just because someone is wearing a lot of makeup she wants everyone else to look the same. Then again, my philosophy is, if I wanted to look natural I wouldn't wear makeup.

FYI from merriamwebster.com: 

paunch: 1 a*:* the belly and its contents b*:* potbelly

She called you fat.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 25, 2008)

Her feedback would be valid, but i don't really understand her complaint. She cusses down the make up of the workers, then says they are lovely and give great service. O to the K then....


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

what  a bitch

i won't lie. i went to sephora once and was helped by this super nice chick who had super bad skin. i mean, i kinda toned her out and was thinking of the vast array of product she could be using to help herself out BUT i understand acne is not something to easily get rid of so maybe she's trying but the pounds of makeup she put on top of it made it look like she had ashy acne but it never made me think "omg sephora is such a f'd up company for hiring this girl with acne. omg i will never let her do my face".... wtf??!!

ANYWHO

what the MA's wear is their business. i have never had an incident where an MA did my makeup the same way as hers regardless of what i told her i wanted. this lady is trippin. if she want's the sheer look then maybe she should try another line (i.e. clinique). the attacks on the companies were uncalled for and ridiculous. then she says "this is the main reasons i've never let you guys do my face"...... bitch if there's such a problem then why do you keep coming back??!! i mean, the girl i saw with the acne problem had no effect on what i came to sephora for. i got my primer, some shadows and bounced. it didn't ruin my day tho!

geez!!

and MAC steps out of the box. they're known for that type of artistry but that doesn't mean they aren't versatile. my mom LOVES natural looks and i've seen a couple of MA's @ MAC do a very good natural look for her. the makeup they had on wasn't a natural look but who gives a shit?! it had nothing to do with how they did my moms face or anyone elses for that matter.

that lady needs a fucking hug.............


----------



## macmakeupaddict (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi, Was just curious on how you got your start at Sephora and how long have you been there?


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 25, 2008)

the woman went a bit too far...name calling for no reason...theres no need to say people are paunchy hookers!! she wouldnt go in a clothes shop and say "im sorry i cant accept your help, your wearing different clothes to me so you are a paunchy hooker ohh and they are too jarring!!!" 

and  i doubt every member off staff wears bright eyeshadow EVERYDAY! 

shes being judgemental in my opinion...


----------



## COBI (Nov 25, 2008)

She may be being judgemental, but aren't *most* of us here also judging her based a single comment that she submitted?


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 25, 2008)

im not judging her, i just think there are less offensive ways to say things. she could have put it a little more contrustivly that she wishes to see more neautral looks being demonstrated by staff in the store. it just annoys me when customers think they can say anything they want about staff..they are people with real feelings too


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow so if she wanted ponchy hooker MU she would go to MAC?  Oh well, for every one negative comment, we get 10 positive ones.  

and the girls in Sephora look like they have been punched in the eye?
I find that pretty offensive and have heard it too many times, usually from ppl who want a smokey eye look (but actually dont). ugh.   

Like someone said, her comments would have been taken more seriously had she worded it better but to be downright rude is pretty destructive.  You would hope someone of her age would have a bit more tact?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_im not judging her, i just think there are less offensive ways to say things. she could have put it a little more contrustivly that she wishes to see more neautral looks being demonstrated by staff in the store. it just annoys me when customers think they can say anything they want about staff..they are people with real feelings too_

 
i second this. the lady was taking a survey and totally attacked the company just because the girl that offered to help her had on what she felt was "ponchy" makeup or whatever she said.

she's entitled to express her opinion but there is something called TACT that she knows nothing of


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_If I wanted to look like a ponchy hooker, I'd go to a MAC counter_

 
wow, what a nice way to put it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's what I call CONSTRUCTIVE critism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I'm gonna go to the Body Shop and complain that the employees smell too clean.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, lol! xD


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 25, 2008)

i admit it. im judging her. I cant read a comment like that and NOT pass judgment.
Ive been on the other side of this before. I used to work at a woman's clothing store (smart set). One night (during the holidays) a little old man and his 30-40 something daughter came in to look for clothing for a party or something. I suggested and outfit that she really liked, but i wasnt sure about the size of the top. I was litteraly about to sell her the one that i was going to buy that night, we her father made the RUDEST comment. He said "Do you know what i would do if you were my daughter? I'd get you up at 6 am and make you run those off (my little love handels!!). Cause you look ok now, but it could get out of hand."
I just walked away and refused to serve them anymore. My manager spoke to him, but i mean that comment is equally insulting. So i judged that he was an asshole. I think i was fair in doing so.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 25, 2008)

"_ I walked into your store and was greeted by a woman who looked like someone punched her in the eyes, but I realized it was her poorly applied makeup."


I bet it wasn't poorly applied make-up at all.. I bet it was a dark smokey eye....

I totally expect to hear a comment like that from my mom tonight. God Bless her......

I've found that A LOT of people are just not into makeup like that. They really have issues with women who wear more than standard eyeliner lipstick and maybe blush....
just the way it is.


_


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeallloouusss...lol Oh and what's funny is that I used to work with a girl who wore an ASSLOAD of makeup, but that was her preference for _her_ face, she did awesome makeup on other girls!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

I went to the Sephora in NorthPark and the girl with the least amount of Makeup on was the one that did my makeup...Ok why did I look like a clown when she finished....I turned to the mirror and I did not gasp out loud for fear of hurting her feelings ..I just said Ok this is just really not me can we just take it back down to the MUFE foundation so I can see the shade I need... The girl in the back with the over-the-top gorgeous makeup on came up to me and said I thought you were getting your makeup done...I said I did but I had her wash it off when she was finished....She said why...who did you makeup..I said **&^ she just went OHHHH I understand!! Hello!! If you knew &^%% couldn't do makeup could yall at least assist her so she can learn... But *&&^& was so nice I still gave her a good review online...Bless her heart she tried. 

Then I got online and sent Mac_Pixie a 1,000 questions on what to do about all the crap I bought so she wouldn't feel bad. LOL ...she was so sweet!!


----------



## COBI (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_" I walked into your store and was greeted by a woman who looked like someone punched her in the eyes, but I realized it was her poorly applied makeup."


I bet it wasn't poorly applied make-up at all.. I bet it was a dark smokey eye...._

 
But wouldn't we all agree that a poorly executed dark smokey eye could very well look like someone had black eyes?

I am in no way saying the woman who left the comments doesn't need to learn how to generate constructive/effective criticism and feedback (I think we can all agree on that, too), but that doesn't necessarily mean that the core of her comments have no merit.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 25, 2008)

"But wouldn't we all agree that a poorly executed dark smokey eye could very well look like someone had black eyes?"

true.....


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 25, 2008)

People like that make me want to chain them down to the chair and apply some uber dragalicious eyeshadow on them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Waaaaaah....the lady at the makeup store had makeup I did not like on.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Its important for people to be able to realize that just because a MA does their makeup one way, doesnt mean they aren't equally as talented doing a different type of makeup on a client._

 
Thank you.  Easier said than done, but this is so, so true.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 25, 2008)

Most of the people at my Sephora hardly wear any makeup. One time I was shocked when I saw a girl greeting people at the door-I really dont think she had one piece of makeup on, and her hair wasnt done either. I jsut thought that was odd.

People are weird. Like blindpassion said, just because someone looks one way, doesnt mean when they apply makeup on u they are going to make u look like them. Thats....silly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like, I just dont understand that. And I dont think anyone at MAC looks like a hooker, id kill for their makeup  skills

I just think comments like that shouldnt really be taken seriously. Of course the lady has a right to say what she feels, but as makeup artists, u should be able to express ur talent and creativity in whatever way you want. How boring would it be to have to tone down ur makeup for work because of women like that? I just dont get it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 25, 2008)

As much as I agree with how MAs should wear makeup however they feel, we must remember that you're working for a business. If your loud makeup is repelling customers, how are you going to make money for the company?

I know it's something a lot of us makeup lovers hate hearing but as much as I'd like to say a big "fuck you" to those who think_ bright makeup= whore_, they're who you're doing business with. In cases like this, the customer is always right and it's wise to appeal to the customer so you can make that money.
If I was seeing an overwhelming amount of comments like this, I'd make an effort to tone it down a little. But that's just me. If you wanna rock some bright MUFE shadows on your eye, go for it!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 25, 2008)

I think everyone is forgetting that the average person isn't into make up to the extent that we are on here. The average consumer doesn't recognise make up as an art form or a way of expression like we do. 

Whilst I do agree that she could have said it in a better way, her view of 'poorly applied make up' could just mean that to her because she is used to natural looking make up, it looks messy. I don't think its fair really to tell her to 'go to *insert store* for natural looking make up', because like I said, the average person isn't into make up like we are on here. If you're looking for make up... you will go to a cosmetics counter/store/drugstore whatever, because they sell it. Yes you may have preferences, like we do with MAC etc, but to the average person (how many more times do I wanna say average person?) who only wears a bit of powder mascara and liner, if they want a mascara, they'll browse around for it, regardless of the store. 

God I'm making no sense. Basically my point is give the woman a break haha. Yes shes probably a bit grumpy, but she's not saying you're stupid, all she's saying in other (nasty) words is that its intimidating to customers of her type... Not every body wears bright looks like we do on here. Just think of it from her position... when I'm between 55-60 I know I won't be wearing some of the looks I do now... well I might be lol but yeah... I'm waffling now.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 26, 2008)

i don't really care what the sales associate is wearing, as long as they're polite and willing to help me. there's a girl at the mac counter, and i'm never a fan of her makeup but she's one of the only ones who will help me when i roll in there with a naked face, so she's got my vote. there's a girl at my sephora that wears some of the craziest makeup i've ever seen and it's not even almost my cup of tea...but she's a sweetheart, so she's good to go imho.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

  If your loud makeup is repelling customers, how are you going to make money for the company?  
 
I think that's fair, although it sounds like this was one customer out of many. You can't please 'em all. I don't get the feeling that Sephora has a "look" they're trying to sell, given the various brands that they have.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 26, 2008)

Her comment to me was laughable, we get a million tossable client responses on a daily basis.  My favorites: "Offer complimentary makeovers" and "Carry MAC."  Those things won't happen; MAC is owned by a competiting house, and we don't offer complimentary makeovers because we'd waste our time on clients looking to get done up rather than help clients who legitimately want to purchase; we're a retail business.

I think I was more bothered by her choice of comments as opposed to her feelings about how much makeup we wear; there's a less condescending and rude way to comment on someone's appearance.  Saying that we look like sloppy hookers who got our eyes punched in is a bit much, and it won't get her the results she's looking for.  And I agree, you can't please everybody.  I just don't think because this lady didn't like the way we wear our makeup she should score our store with 4s and 5s and low scores in every other field.

There's no score for how we look, only how we serve clients, and the way our makeup looks has nothing to do with it.  You can't go to a store that sells tons of makeup and expect to see people bare-faced.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

  If your loud makeup is repelling customers, how are you going to make money for the company?  
 
It doesn't; we've had clients come in and request a look straight off of an employee's face.  We have more repeat clients than either of the 2 stores I worked in prior to this one.  This was one client, and we're making plenty of money.  It's not about repelling one customer; it's about her comments and unfair scoring on our survey being borderline offensive.  Just like she'd probably get offensive if I said "Could someone help that old woman in skincare? she's probably looking for a wrinkle relaxer."  You can't look at someone and make an assumption about what they're all about or what they're capable of.  I've been helped by MAs at stores whose makeup looks flawless, and then something god awfully ignorant about makeup or skincare flies out of their mouth and their credibility is shot.


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry to say, but if you work in the beauty industry, your face is your calling card.  I wouldn't hire a plumber who had a leaky house, and I wouldn't ask for makeup advice from someone who clearly doesn't know how to apply it.  There's a MAC MA who (and I don't know how she gets away with it since I think you're supposed to wear the collections?) wears Deep Truth as eyeliner every time I see her, with no eyeshadow.  She does a full face otherwise, but I just can't wrap my brain around the eyeliner.  Don't get me wrong, I would NEVER be as rude as that woman, but I also would rather work with a different MA.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree about the comments of certain companies go for a look.

I know Sephora has "specialist" in each area (perfume, makeup, hair...). I personally would like the makeup specialist to be wearing their products (whatever the store carries) so I know what I like and what I don't like. I sometimes do ask MUA what they're wearing and most likely purchase it simply because they're wearing the hell out of it. Although I prefer excellent service than if that person is wearing makeup or not... same with everything else but...

I did go into Sephora some weeks ago specifically for skin care products and was helped by a SA with really bad breakouts who knew a lot about all the brands. I liked her, but I dunno... it really did put me off and made me distrust her judgement/recommendations on skincare stuff when her own face wasn't good at all.

So, I do expect a certain look at a makeup/skin/hair store. They're walking advertisement. Does it have to be completely perfect? No. I rather have someone know their sh*t than and be cool and helpful than a nicely-made up, useless SA. And I say that in the most sincerest way, lol.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Sorry to say, but if you work in the beauty industry, your face is your calling card.  I wouldn't hire a plumber who had a leaky house, and I wouldn't ask for makeup advice from someone who clearly doesn't know how to apply it.  There's a MAC MA who (and I don't know how she gets away with it since I think you're supposed to wear the collections?) wears Deep Truth as eyeliner every time I see her, with no eyeshadow.  She does a full face otherwise, but I just can't wrap my brain around the eyeliner.  Don't get me wrong, I would NEVER be as rude as that woman, but I also would rather work with a different MA._

 
Seemingly paradoxical, some doctors engage in unhealthy habits, like smoking or being overweight, yet they get customers.

I'm not under the impression with this woman's comment that the people at Sephora have poorly applied makeup, just that it was way strong in her opinion; we all know there are people who think eyeliner is too much makeup.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 26, 2008)

Ew, what a c-nt... she's probably just _one of those people_ who like to complain about absolutely nothing and be a complete dick in the process. Take your ass to the Clinique counter and STFU then.. If you don't like someones makeup in a flippin MAKEUP store, then don't ask them to apply anything on you, it's pretty simple! 

She obviously has issues with her rapidly increasing wrinkles and resents the fact that she can't pull off bold looks anymore, so she feels the need to talk shit behind a survey. Whatever... let her shop online, that's one less douchebag customer you have to deal with in-store, lol


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_ 
I did go into Sephora some weeks ago specifically for skin care products and was helped by a SA with really bad breakouts who knew a lot about all the brands. I liked her, but I dunno... it really did put me off and made me distrust her judgement/recommendations on skincare stuff when her own face wasn't good at all._

 
no offence but acne can be REALLY hard to treat. sometimes its so aggresive it needs antibiotics and strong medicine and might not of been her fault, im 21 still have acne and have to take antibiotics but i take good care of my skin...atleast she knew about the products though!


----------



## snugglebunny (Nov 26, 2008)

I fail to understand the "hooker" insult. Every time I go into Sephora, the women wear all sophisticated black that isn't showy and it doesn't expose their cleavage or anything. "Paunchy" was completely uncalled for because "fat" has NOTHING to deal with how skilled they are in applying makeup. I'd take,any day, an obese woman who knows how to do makeup above a pretty-figured one who doesn't know how to do makeup when it comes to if I want to get a makeup look done.

However I do understand her point of view--i like to look at both sides of the spectrum. I too get scared if I were to get a scary makeup look on my face because there really are MA's out there who do a bad job who ruin it for others. I am very well aware that there are plenty of MA's who do an outstanding job at applying makeup on themselves and on clients

but, the spot where that lady crossed the line was not only the insults, but her failing to look at how the makeup is applied. There is a HUGE difference between amazingly-applied loud makeup, and poorly-messily applied makeup. If the man or woman did a beautiful job at applying his/her makeup, and even if they used colors not to my preference, I'd prefer that person over someone who applied their natural-makeup poorly. It's all about the quality that people should look for, not judge by simply the color. It's literally being prejudiced. Why judge about color? Why not take a look at the quality they did and also their personality(whether they are sweet and helpful or bitchy and stuck up who doesn't want to help).

I see the lady's points, but she delivered her words in a very rude manner, and why is she keep shopping at sephora if she apparently doesn't like it?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Sorry to say, but if you work in the beauty industry, your face is your calling card. I wouldn't hire a plumber who had a leaky house, and I wouldn't ask for makeup advice from someone who clearly doesn't know how to apply it. There's a MAC MA who (and I don't know how she gets away with it since I think you're supposed to wear the collections?) wears Deep Truth as eyeliner every time I see her, with no eyeshadow. She does a full face otherwise, but I just can't wrap my brain around the eyeliner. Don't get me wrong, I would NEVER be as rude as that woman, but I also would rather work with a different MA._

 

i totally agree with you. like in an earlier post i put up about the chick with the bad skin. no, i wouldn't have asked her for any skincare advice but i'm not going to bash the whole company over it. we all have different meanings of "too much makeup" or "bad skin". my mom has told me i had on too much makeup and all the while i felt like i didn't have enough on. lmao!! so who knows what this girls makeup really looked like but this lady was all out rude about it. she could have easily turned it into "if i could make a suggestion i would suggest your employees to tone down their makeup...." or something along those lines. but not bash sephora AND mac
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.... there's this little thing called TACT and she has none


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i totally agree with you. like in an earlier post i put up about the chick with the bad skin. no, i wouldn't have asked her for any skincare advice but i'm not going to bash the whole company over it. we all have different meanings of "too much makeup" or "bad skin". my mom has told me i had on too much makeup and all the while i felt like i didn't have enough on. lmao!! so who knows what this girls makeup really looked like but this lady was all out rude about it. she could have easily turned it into "if i could make a suggestion i would suggest your employees to tone down their makeup...." or something along those lines. but not bash sephora AND mac
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... there's this little thing called TACT and she has none_

 
Exactly.  I would think her suggestion would have been taken seriously if it would have been polite and not sounded so childish.  

Signed,
a black-eyed MAC hooker


----------

